# Cheap electric smoker control - Analog



## punter9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey I am building up an easy smoker control for my buddy.  He has a plug in on/off only type smoker and it has no temp control.  He has expressed that he would like something analog and simple (which is a bummer because I have a pid on mine and it is great).  So I am looking to build a rotary knob type controller.  This will be for 110V US power.  

I am used to the pid control which goes pid to ssr to smoker element.

I have been looking at these.
[h1]DROK[emoji]174[/emoji] Micro AC 110V 3000W Voltage Regulator SCR 110VAC Dimmer Speed Controller Temperature Governor Power Monitor Dimming Monitor[/h1]













71Q4W-Tb1pL._SL1200_.jpg



__ punter9
__ Oct 20, 2015






It seems like this could really be the ticket to an easy control here.  I do have a question though

1.) Could I use this to directly power a 1500W element? You know, without it bursting into flames.


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 20, 2015)

I am guessing this is for an electric ECB. If that is the case I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## punter9 (Oct 20, 2015)

sure is!  I wanted to just check that it would in fact regulate the temperature correctly and I was not missing something basic here.  I'll have him mount it in an enclosure with an on/off switch and ac fan to keep it cool


----------



## lamar (Oct 20, 2015)

Looking at the specs on the website,  looks like the output voltage is DC.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2015)

Some application: 
 Electric furnace, water heater, lamps, small motor, electric iron etc. 

I think it would work....


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

punter9 said:


> sure is!  I wanted to just check that it would in fact regulate the temperature correctly and I was not missing something basic here.  I'll have him mount it in an enclosure with an on/off switch and ac fan to keep it cool


I am working through the details of modding my electric ECB right now....it's a pretty long read.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236416/electric-ecb-mods-looking-for-help-advice

This is something I hadn't thought of in my search for temperature control. If your buddy ends up going this route could you post details and pics? I might want to do this myself, but I don't have much experience working with electronics and connections.

I don't want to hi-jack your thread, but if you would like to share knowledge on your PID I would greatly appreciate it. I started a thread if you want to post there.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236596/pid-advice-and-help


bmaddox said:


> I am guessing this is for an electric ECB. If that is the case I don't see why it wouldn't work.


I have noticed in your signature that you have a PID on your E-ECB also. If you would like to share information too that would be awesome! You have already helped more than others and I thank you sir!


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 20, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> I have noticed in your signature that you have a PID on your E-ECB also. If you would like to share information too that would be awesome! You have already helped more than others and I thank you sir!


The only advice I have on PID controllers is buy one from a reputable source like Auber. I built mine with random parts I got online. It works but is not nearly as accurate as it should be. I haven't had much time to dedicate to it lately so I can probably fix it but at the end of the day I have $75 in parts plus my time when I could have bought a plug and play one for $150.


----------



## punter9 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a diy right here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...or-pid-if-i-blow-up-raspberry-pi#post_1008684

There is a wiring diagram in that thread down towards the end I put together in cad.

EDIT - HERE IT IS

PLEASE NOTE - THERE IS A 3RD WIRE COMING OUT OF THE PLUG IN THAT GOES TO THE TERMINAL BLOCK THIRD FROM TOP AC POWER INPUT.  THIS WIRE IS YELLOW IN THE DIAGRAM AND DOES NOT SHOW UP WELL ON THE MONITOR.  REPEAT THE PLUG IN IS NOT ONLY ONE WIRE FOR AC AND ONE WIRE FOR GROUND.  













PID.jpg



__ punter9
__ Oct 20, 2015






 This will give you a pid with a plug in.  Also, here is a list of amazon parts (not the same parts but similar).




Get those and buy a project box/enclosure to mount it all in (non metal - electrical enclosure) and it is set.  I'd be happy to walk you through it if you post pictures.  Feel free to use this thread.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

punter9 said:


> I have a diy right here.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...or-pid-if-i-blow-up-raspberry-pi#post_1008684
> 
> ...


Oh man, lol. I just got done talking with bmaddox and figured an analog control, like you posted above, or an element, like the one below, would be the best bet for me, for right now.


That decision was based primarily on the fact that PID's are too costly. However......you make it sounds relatively inexpensive with the parts you posted. Now I am torn. 

Can you give me an estimate on what it would cost for all the parts I need to build this? That is really the deciding factor in this. It would definitely be nicer than an analog control but since I have no control right now, some is better than none!


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 20, 2015)

Mine is very similar to that one. I have about $75 in parts by the time you add in an outlet, wire, an enclosure, power cord, etc.


----------



## punter9 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd say you'd come in around $60 bucks total parts by the time you add a heavy duty plug in cord, a case, and a plug in.


----------



## punter9 (Oct 20, 2015)

also make sure no matter what you do you go oversize on all wires, pwm boards ssr etc.  You are running 1500W at 110V for hours on end.  That is a continuous 14 amp draw.  You'll want about 50% overhead capacty (20A).


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Mine is very similar to that one. I have about $75 in parts by the time you add in an outlet, wire, an enclosure, power cord, etc.


Dang it! lol


punter9 said:


> I'd say you'd come in around $60 bucks total parts by the time you add a heavy duty plug in cord, a case, and a plug in.
> 
> also make sure no matter what you do you go oversize on all wires, pwm boards ssr etc.  You are running 1500W at 110V for hours on end.  That is a continuous 14 amp draw.  You'll want about 50% overhead capacty (20A).


Thank you very much for the information. I will probably still stick with the analog controls. At this time I just can't justify spending $60-75 for heat control. It would be very nice to have, but I would also probably need you to hold my hand through EVERY part of this build including all parts needed. Electronics really aren't my thing. Thank you though for your willingness to help out! Maybe someday I will go that route.


----------



## punter9 (Oct 20, 2015)

anytime.  Make sure you oversize that controller and share some pics of the tasty Q


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

punter9 said:


> anytime.  Make sure you oversize that controller and share some pics of the tasty Q


So like the one you listed above?

Since we are on the topic. What would you recommend out of the three options listed below?



http://www.onefiregrills.com/parts/electric-grill-parts/electric-element-control.html

Thanks


----------



## radioguy (Oct 20, 2015)

Punter

You can just use a dial light dimmer switch.  Just be sure it's for resistive load and fat enough on power/current ratings.  That SCR controller will need cooling and has more likelihood of failure.  Chinese solid state...not so solid.

Good luck

RG


----------



## timleo (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm really interested to see how that works out for you.  I use an Auber to control air flow to my charcoal burner and it works OK.  I've been thinking to switch to electric or propane just for the ease of set-it-and-forget-it use.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

RadioGuy said:


> Punter
> 
> You can just use a dial light dimmer switch. Just be sure it's for resistive load and fat enough on power/current ratings. That SCR controller will need cooling and has more likelihood of failure. Chinese solid state...not so solid.
> 
> ...


RG, do you have an example of what you mentioned? As you may have read above, I don't know much about this stuff and more details are my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is the incandescent Dimmer Switch I used....  1500 watt....  been in use for over 4 years...   













DIMMER.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 20, 2015


----------



## radioguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave has it covered.  Cheap reliable.  I have an electric with a "frypan" adjustable control.  It needs constant attention.  Will replace it with a PID when it burns out. Let your buddy know this, maybe he'll want to spend the $$ for a PID.

RG


----------



## punter9 (Oct 21, 2015)

Those dimmers would work great.  From what I have looked at they are more than building a PID controller, but hit up Dave I bet he would know best where to get them.

I agree with the thought that those chinese SCR's are going to need cooling.  Likely want to mount it in a suitable electrical box and add a cooling fan to it since you will be running it hours on end.  Oh and put it somewhere safe when you use it the first 5-10 times, you really need to get comfortable with anything you use.  

as far as those items you listed from amazon I would just pick up the one with the best rating.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2015)

To provide some clarity about the dimmer switch...   It doesn't control the temperature...   It adjusts the heat like you would on a gas burner...    As the smoker temp and meat temp rises, the dimmer needs to be turned to a lower setting to maintain a desired temperature...  
The temperature rise, at the start, is really slow and easy to adjust...


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 21, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Here is the incandescent Dimmer Switch I used.... 1500 watt.... been in use for over 4 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave. Can you elaborate on what you all needed for this and what electric element/smoker you use this with? Thanks


RadioGuy said:


> Dave has it covered. Cheap reliable. I have an electric with a "frypan" adjustable control. It needs constant attention. Will replace it with a PID when it burns out. Let your buddy know this, maybe he'll want to spend the $$ for a PID.
> 
> RG


RG, can you elaborate on your setup? I am assuming your "electric with a "frypan" adjustable control" is similar to the 2 I posted above?

What I am looking for is either: A) add a way to control the stock 1500 watt element in my E-ECB, or B) replace the stock element with one that already has some sort of control.

I want this to be fairly simple to assemble and set up, and I would like it to be fairly inexpensive.

These are the options I have heard of or come up with:

1)  PID - build one with help, or buy a plug and play - more money than I really want to spend - best results?

2)  Analog dial control that this thread started about(Punter, sorry for hijacking) - not sure how to set it up - cost? - results?

3)  Dial dimmer switch - not sure how to set it up - cost? - results?

4)  Adjustable replacement element - simple replacement - $30 to $40 - results?

5)  Give up on control and just use E-ECB as is - no work - no money - good Q

6) Someday....get a nice electric smoker that doesn't really need mods.

Thank you all for the help and advice. Link to my thread so I can stop hijacking this one!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236596/pid-advice-and-help

Sorry again Punter!!! If the PID wins out, but I don't think it will 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I will be back for your help!

***edit***

What temperature range is everyone able to achieve with their different setups? Please list control unit, electric element/smoker, and temps for comparison. Thank you!!


----------



## punter9 (Oct 21, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Thank you Dave. Can you elaborate on what you all needed for this and what electric element/smoker you use this with? Thanks
> 
> RG, can you elaborate on your setup? I am assuming your "electric with a "frypan" adjustable control" is similar to the 2 I posted above?
> 
> ...


no worries I got what I needed out of it, it is all yours!  

Options 2-3-4 are basically the same.  Use an analog dial (dimmer/pwm/etc) to power the element. 

Option 6 - You can make that sucker into a great smoker.  Add some thermal mass (bricks/sand) to that thing and it will really even out the temps.  My smoker is just a big clay flower pot with a 1000W element and a pid it works great.  I attached a motivational picture, maybe it'll help you get it wrapped up and rolling!  













thumb?viewBox=1104



__ punter9
__ Oct 21, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2015)

I put together a tutorial on "HOW TO" but I can't find it right now...     This mod allows you to use all the electronics in the smoker...  It only adjusts the heat output of the heating element...   Timers still work etc.....


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...&order=descending&Search=SEARCH&Search=SEARCH


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...rch=dimmer&sort=relevance&titleonly=0&type=61


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 21, 2015)

punter9 said:


> no worries I got what I needed out of it, it is all yours!
> 
> Options 2-3-4 are basically the same.  Use an analog dial (dimmer/pwm/etc) to power the element.
> 
> ...


That is some great motivation, and I am very impressed with your flower pot smoker!

I am thinking option 4. That is that one I keep coming back to after getting more help and advice on other options. It's simple and it should do what I need it to. Might take more practice and time/monitoring but that just means I get to spend more time smoking!

Like I said before though, if the PID is in my future I will be back! We will just have to see where this modding adventure takes me and how far and crazy I go!

Thanks! 


DaveOmak said:


> I put together a tutorial on "HOW TO" but I can't find it right now... This mod allows you to use all the electronics in the smoker... It only adjusts the heat output of the heating element... Timers still work etc.....
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...&order=descending&Search=SEARCH&Search=SEARCH
> ...


Dave, that sir is very impressive! Most of it is above my understanding on how to use it and why it works, but I totally get what it does and that it does work very well!

I think I will be going another route though. A little more indepth than I am wanting and possibly more money too. Thank you those for sharing and great work!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 23, 2015)

punter9 said:


> Option 6 - You can make that sucker into a great smoker.  Add some thermal mass (bricks/sand) to that thing and it will really even out the temps.  My smoker is just a big clay flower pot with a 1000W element and a pid it works great.  I attached a motivational picture, maybe it'll help you get it wrapped up and rolling!


I know, I know, I keep changing my mind…..ugh. I am going with a PID. (your option 6 of making it a great smoker) This is my final decision! Dward51 talked me into it, and it wasn’t even that hard lol. He made some really good points on my other thread. Now I am just trying to decide if I want to build or buy.

Could I please get you to jump over there with all your knowledge and help? That way I have all my PID info in one thread that is actually about PID help. Also if anyone does a search looking for PID info it will be in the right place.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236596/pid-advice-and-help

I am going to need to pick your brain and have you walk me through this if I do a build. Thanks


----------

